# Crack At Rear Slide



## jasonkahn (Apr 13, 2009)

Noticed a crack developed at the bottom right cornner of the body where the rear bed slide moves in & out. 2007 28RSDS. Have a good picture, but cant figure out how to post it......


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Jason & Jess said:


> Noticed a crack developed at the bottom right cornner of the body where the rear bed slide moves in & out. 2007 28RSDS. Have a good picture, but cant figure out how to post it......


PM sent with my email. I can post it for you.


----------



## jasonkahn (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ours is cracked in the same spot, not quite as much as yours though. I'm keeping and eye on it, probably stress from flexing and not structural.

Mike


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have the same problem. I noticed in 07 and the dealer recommended covering with trim, which they did, they added to both sides so it wouldn't look weird. It looked ok until the crack spread out from under last year. I drilled a small hole at the end to stop it from spreading further. I then covered with caulk to keep any moisture out. I looked this spring and it hasn't spread further, so hopefully it has stopped, but I will continue to watch.

When drilling I noticed that there is a solid piece of plywood underneath, so it doesn't seem to be a structural problem.

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

I have the same problem. Not only the glue let go. But the plastic actually cracked from the front to the back of the slide. The plastic has seem to expanded or the plywood shrunk. Not sure how to fix it.
I was thinking of removing the plastic and just putting plastic where the bottom wheels of the slide out ride.
Mine is past warranty.
Gary


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I have the same problem on our 25RSS on both sides of the rear slide. I stop drilled the cracks, however one of the cracks has continued beyond the hole I drilled. I have made another attempt at stop drilling the crack, we will see how it goes. I tried to epoxy the crack to keep the moisture out, but the epoxy did not hold up. Now I just use caulk to seal. If it gets any longer, I think I will try to cover it with white electricians tape. The tape is waterproof and should blend in nicely with the white fiberglass. It can also be easily replaced.

This seems to be a very common problem.

DAN


----------



## jncbarnes (Apr 14, 2008)

Our 28KRS is cracked in the same area. Dealer is going to replace rear cap, but I wonder what causes the crack?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Yep - have the same crack on our 28RSDS. It has not extended in the last couple of seasons. Keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I did not have this crack in my prior 2004 28RSS.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I think PDX Doug has cracks in the same area on his 28rsds?


----------



## Avbird (Jun 1, 2009)

I also have this on a 25rss on both sides and I caulked it. Mine is wider and more of a tear but also much shorter.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We just had this occur last week when we hit a HUGE bump. Stress fracture caused from all the weight in the back with the rear slide. Just our opinion. Just noticed it yesterday.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

the dealer is going to replace the whole rear end cap for us, but Gilligan also installed our slide off center, so they will have to replace the roof inside and re-align the rails---fun fun---winter project....

problem is, we use our camper all year round...grrrr


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

amyk said:


> the dealer is going to replace the whole rear end cap for us, but Gilligan also installed our slide off center, so they will have to replace the roof inside and re-align the rails---fun fun---winter project....
> 
> problem is, we use our camper all year round...grrrr


Does the dealer offer a loaner?


----------



## sauce (Jul 18, 2009)

Can someone shed some light on this subject for me??? I have seen a few posts now with owners of the rear slide out bed either being pulled down from the ceiling and the rear bracket pulling off the back of the slide or the stress cracks as pictured on this thread. Haven't these rear slide Outbacks been out for a while??? What is Keystone saying about it? What have they not made a recall and supply an internal brace for under the slide for transportation??? I just don't get it. It just seems to me that it is a poor design and will continue to fail until redesigned.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

sauce said:


> Can someone shed some light on this subject for me??? I have seen a few posts now with owners of the rear slide out bed either being pulled down from the ceiling and the rear bracket pulling off the back of the slide or the stress cracks as pictured on this thread. Haven't these rear slide Outbacks been out for a while??? What is Keystone saying about it? What have they not made a recall and supply an internal brace for under the slide for transportation??? I just don't get it. It just seems to me that it is a poor design and will continue to fail until redesigned.


+1 !!!! solid! They've been around since around 05 correct??? they haven't had this problem before?? And what are they planning on doing about this?!?!?!

and, no, dealer did not offer loaner as they were not the dealer from which I bought the unit, soooooo


----------



## sauce (Jul 18, 2009)

amyk said:


> Can someone shed some light on this subject for me??? I have seen a few posts now with owners of the rear slide out bed either being pulled down from the ceiling and the rear bracket pulling off the back of the slide or the stress cracks as pictured on this thread. Haven't these rear slide Outbacks been out for a while??? What is Keystone saying about it? What have they not made a recall and supply an internal brace for under the slide for transportation??? I just don't get it. It just seems to me that it is a poor design and will continue to fail until redesigned.


+1 !!!! solid! They've been around since around 05 correct??? they haven't had this problem before?? And what are they planning on doing about this?!?!?!

and, no, dealer did not offer loaner as they were not the dealer from which I bought the unit, soooooo
[/quote]

Your from Albany? Did you pick your Outback up at the Great Outdoors? I just picked up mine there about a week ago from there.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Mine has cracked under the bed. The black plastic layer over the plywood has cracked. Look under yours it might also be cracked.
Different expansion rate i guess. Not very well glued.
Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I did not have this crack in my prior 2004 28RSS.


Umm actually you did.









However the previous owner had the back replaced under warranty. Guys did a great job, repainted it 2 times to get the color to match.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> I did not have this crack in my prior 2004 28RSS.


Umm actually you did.







However the previous owner had the back replaced under warranty. Guys did a great job, repainted it 2 times to get the color to match.
[/quote]


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

[/quote]

Your from Albany? Did you pick your Outback up at the Great Outdoors? I just picked up mine there about a week ago from there.
[/quote]

yup, I got the info from ebay, from lakeshore adn the other one in OH, and then called around to see who would price-match--Great Outdoors asked if we would do it if they were within 500 and then I had to wait three weeks as they didn't actually have one, and ordered it from factory

Actually had to postpone my trip while it was being built lol

what do you think of that dealer?


----------



## sauce (Jul 18, 2009)

> yup, I got the info from ebay, from lakeshore adn the other one in OH, and then called around to see who would price-match--Great Outdoors asked if we would do it if they were within 500 and then I had to wait three weeks as they didn't actually have one, and ordered it from factory
> 
> Actually had to postpone my trip while it was being built lol
> 
> what do you think of that dealer?


I was really impressed with them. The sales person was typical&#8230;if they did know the answer they guessed, (that just pisses me off). However the rest of the staff were pleasant and very organized. I wish I lived closer because the service dept was really good. Overall a great experience.


----------

